# Stihl km56rc



## camel2019 (May 16, 2022)

Anyone know of a cylinder kit and other major parts I can get for these will a fs55 cylinder work? 
Can’t seem to find any parts available through anyone but the dealer.


----------



## DND 9000 (May 16, 2022)

No, different series (4140, 4144). Get the right parts from your dealer depending on what you want to do or need.


----------



## camel2019 (May 17, 2022)

DND 9000 said:


> No, different series (4140, 4144). Get the right parts from your dealer depending on what you want to do or need.


Just like to have spares around especially when their probably going to stop selling 2 stroke equipment in Ontario. A piston and cylinder from the dealer would probably cost almost the same as a new machine.


----------



## camel2019 (May 17, 2022)

I will price out a piston and cylinder kit and new seals when I go pick it up. It’s in the shop now warranty is almost up


----------



## camel2019 (Jun 8, 2022)

Dose not look likely I will buy anything from that Stihl dealer anymore they charged me $86 when it’s still under warranty and all the did was change the plug screen and air filter. My problem is still there.


----------



## cscltd (Jun 9, 2022)

camel2019 said:


> Just like to have spares around especially when their probably going to stop selling 2 stroke equipment in Ontario. A piston and cylinder from the dealer would probably cost almost the same as a new machine.


You may be waiting a while for that to happen- people have been saying that for 20+ years now. Can’t really ban selling 2 strokes imo, only can make emission levels too tough for an engine design to meet.


----------



## camel2019 (Jun 11, 2022)

Well after a new carb it’s running had to get it real hot probably going to gut the muffler of any catalytic material bc it seems like it’s plugged.


----------



## camel2019 (Jun 11, 2022)

How would one go about cutting the muffler on this it’s not a 2 piece has a flange that’s been bent over. am I right for thinking you just bent it back and pull it appart?


----------



## camel2019 (Aug 24, 2022)

Anyone got the part numbers for the piston and cylinder on one of these?


----------



## DND 9000 (Aug 25, 2022)

Piston and cylinder is 4144 020 1200.


----------

